
Show HN: How to create your own “old style windows” web app - atum47
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rddE1jKPgWk
======
atum47
Hi everyone, I made this video showing how to use FOS to create an web app
that looks like old windows software

------
OptionsDude420
I don't know how to feel about this but it's definitely interesting

~~~
atum47
you should check out my website then, I made it look like windows 95. =)

